# Driving in multiple cities



## uberMe (Oct 2, 2014)

Does anyone here drive in two markets? For example NY and Chicago.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

I work in two different cities in the same state. The two cities are about an hour apart.


----------



## Airman (Oct 3, 2014)

How does one make that happen? I've been out of market in my car and my Uber phone locked me out of it.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

You have to apply in both markets, with different e-mail addresses.


----------



## Airman (Oct 3, 2014)

mp775 said:


> You have to apply in both markets, with different e-mail addresses.


Do they mail you a different phone too? Seems utterly inefficient if so


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

No, you use the original phone with multiple logins. When you fill out the online form to have a phone shipped to you, there's an option for "I already have a phone."


----------



## Airman (Oct 3, 2014)

mp775 said:


> No, you use the original phone with multiple logins. When you fill out the online form to have a phone shipped to you, there's an option for "I already have a phone."


Nice. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Sedgehammer (Jun 23, 2015)

I wanted to follow up and see if you had success in launching in two different cities. I am trying to figure a way to work in both Kansas City and North Carolina without the week or two lag time while they recheck my background. Thanks!


----------

